# GIANT TCR Aero Composite ALUXX SL



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

GIANT TCR Aero Composite ALUXX SL


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280208302772&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

what do you guys think about this setup??


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sxr-racer said:


> GIANT TCR Aero Composite ALUXX SL
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280208302772&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> ...


Currently $700 after shipping. I'd be surprised to see it go for much more than that. Maybe $900 but IMO that woudl be too much.

An aluminum, 9 speed ultegra jus tis not worth any more than that. You can get a brand new 10 speed ultegra, alum frame bike for pretty much the same price.

I would not bid any higher than it is now.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

+1
While it may be a good bike, it is relatively old without being a classic (not even close) I don't ever remember seeing a giant with horizontal top tube.


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

did not even notice the top tube.


----------

